# Truck Seat Covers



## Drychtnath (Nov 16, 2005)

I work full time at an 18 wheeler dealership and work on trucks all day long. When I get out of work I am covered in dirt head to toe and the last thing I want is to ruin the interior of my truck (tan interior). I have been using a beach towel to sit on lol. Can anyone reccomend some seat covers for the 05 frontier? If they are high quality and have a very nice, secure fit I would gladly play a hefty price.

I cannot find nissan made ones for my truck and all the ones I find are cheap looking/feeling or universal fit. Thanks


----------



## Smitty272 (Dec 10, 2005)

I found a set at wal-mart that i bought. Tan covers with a tan weave type style center (darker tan) they look pretty good in mine. I think they were $23 for both seats. with the nissan seats they dont secure to good on the sides but they are tight enough that they seem to be fine. I can snag a picture if you would like.


----------



## Drychtnath (Nov 16, 2005)

Smitty272 said:


> I found a set at wal-mart that i bought. Tan covers with a tan weave type style center (darker tan) they look pretty good in mine. I think they were $23 for both seats. with the nissan seats they dont secure to good on the sides but they are tight enough that they seem to be fine. I can snag a picture if you would like.


any photos of the nissan ones and the wal-mart ones would be great. Ive tried THREE different ones from VIP and none fit.


----------



## Q-Tip (Sep 10, 2005)

I have a similar problem -- I work in a chemical plant and tend to get pretty dirty on occasion. I could shower and change before I leave but that presents its own set of difficulties.

I just bought a couple of red 4X Fruit-of-the-Loom T-shirts and I pull one over the back of the driver's seat. Bought two so I can swap them out and wash one while the other is in the truck. For the seat bottom I have a couple of red towels I sit on. (Truck is red by the way.  )

Consider if you will:
- The nice fitted ones look good but don't go on and come off very easily for washing.
- The cheap ones are exactly that, and they still don't go on/off easily.
- They are going to get dirty (even if you have a clean job they will sooner or later).
- When they get dirty you won't want to sit on them when you're clean. (We drive it to church and on trips and all.)

In either case it means a lot of putting them on and taking them off. I'd rather deal with swapping the T-shirts and towels and have them clean than have some dirty covers on there. Plus on the weekends and evenings when I'm clean I can just pull them off and sit on the upholstery like I should.

Just my two cents. I'd like to hear what others have to say.


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

With the disclaimer that I don't actually have these...

I know someone who has a set of CoverKing covers for a Chevy Silverado and they are pretty cool. They're $200, but they've held up pretty well. According to the site below, they have some for the 2005 Frontier that are custom-fit. You can get leather-like, neoprene, or velour (yuk!). The guy I know has the neoprene ones, and he takes them out and hoses them off.

http://www.truckxccessory.com/truckxccessory/2005-nissan-frontier-crew-cab-seat-covers.html


----------



## Drychtnath (Nov 16, 2005)

http://www.truckxccessory.com/truckxccessory/2005-nissan-frontier-king-cab-seat-covers.html

look awsome! Just what I want!

My question is.. which fits my truck? My passanger seat folds down, my drivers seat does not. I have zero turning nobs, but I do have a lever that you lift up, then move the back to an angle that is comfortable, then let go of the handle and the backing snaps into place. so which one is mine? (SE 4x4 KC btw)

edit: basically what does manual lumbar mean


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Drychtnath said:


> http://www.truckxccessory.com/truckxccessory/2005-nissan-frontier-king-cab-seat-covers.html
> 
> look awsome! Just what I want!
> 
> ...


There's a knob on the right side of the driver's seat towards your lower back right by the center console. That's the lumbar support adjustment knob. It makes the seatback softer or firmer to support your lower back.


----------



## Drychtnath (Nov 16, 2005)

msubullyfan said:


> There's a knob on the right side of the driver's seat towards your lower back right by the center console. That's the lumbar support adjustment knob. It makes the seatback softer or firmer to support your lower back.


Serious? LOL wow, 5k miles and I never knew about a nob on my truck. Is that considered turning knob on the website or lumber support?

so I am w/ lumber, got it


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Hmmm... can't say for sure, but from the desription on the Web site, it sounds like you need this one...

50/50 MANUAL BUCKET, W/ 2 TURNING KNOBS, W/ MANUAL LUMBAR, W/ FOLDING PASS SEAT, W/O SIDE AIRBAG

You should have 2 turning knobs on the left side of the driver's seat bottom. That's the "2 TURNING KNOBS" referenced in the description.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Msubullyfan,

How did the covers fit your friends truck? These look promising and I am requesting samples to see what will best match the desert cloth interior in my truck.

OkieScot


----------



## georgiejr (Nov 7, 2005)

Here is a link that was sent to me. I am planning to order it when tax refund comes..

http://wetokole.net/page/WOH/CTGY/NISSAN


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

I like those covers fairly well, but I do not want a two tone cover on my truck. The only solid color they shows is with piping and I did not want that either.

I am still looking for the right covers.

OkieScot





georgiejr said:


> Here is a link that was sent to me. I am planning to order it when tax refund comes..
> 
> http://wetokole.net/page/WOH/CTGY/NISSAN


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

Gerald said:


> How did the covers fit your friends truck? These look promising and I am requesting samples to see what will best match the desert cloth interior in my truck.


I don't know how well the Frontier covers will fit, but the Silverado ones fit like a glove. Like the Web site says, they aren't universal covers -- they're made specifically for the vehicle that's listed.

Please, PLEASE let me know how it turns out if you get them. I think the black/red ones would look great in my Aztec Red NISMO (if they would only come out with rear covers, too!!!!).


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

msubullyfan

Thank you for the information. I have sent for swatches to make a choice on what color will look best in my truck. I'll
let you know if I get them and how I like them.

OkieScot





QUOTE=msubullyfan]I don't know how well the Frontier covers will fit, but the Silverado ones fit like a glove. Like the Web site says, they aren't universal covers -- they're made specifically for the vehicle that's listed.

Please, PLEASE let me know how it turns out if you get them. I think the black/red ones would look great in my Aztec Red NISMO (if they would only come out with rear covers, too!!!!).[/QUOTE]


----------



## Sea Noel (Jan 18, 2006)

I have a set of Cabela's seat covers that I bought for transporting our dogs. They are also waterproof and when they get dirty, just pop them in the washing machine. :thumbup:


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

So, has anyone gotten a set of these CoverKing cover yet? Just curious how they fit... I was also interested in the Red and Black set, I e-mailed them today asking for a swatch. The red Wet Okole uses it a really good match to the Aztec Red!


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4,

Someone has done the CoverKing because that is how I found out about them. I am not sure which forum it was on, but I am pretty sure that they had pictures too. Boy, I
wish I had a better memory.

If I run across it again I'll post the link.

OkieScot


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Gerald said:


> 05 NISMO 4X4,
> 
> Someone has done the CoverKing because that is how I found out about them. I am not sure which forum it was on, but I am pretty sure that they had pictures too. Boy, I
> wish I had a better memory.
> ...


Okie,

When you requested the swatches from CoverKing, did you call or e-mail them? I initially sent an e-mail but didn't get any kind of reply, so I finally found the number and called. They took my information and are sending me a sample of the Leatherette and the neoprene, both in red! The number if you're interested is 1-800-268-3754.

I did see on another forum where a guy had the leatherette and he really liked them. He's in Texas and installed them in August and said they weren't too hot in the summer or too cold in the winter. Both are the same price, so I may see which red matches the truck best. I noticed the leatherette can be done in all tan, which might match your interior. It's too bad they don't offer the neoprene in one color (other than all black) because I'm really leaning more toward that fabric.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4,

That is the same place I saw the CoverKing, I guess I just
got mixed up about the picture from viewing the web site
that was given.

I emailed a distributor about the swatches and they told me they would have CoverKing send me samples. I have not received anything yet.

I'll probably go with the velour finish as I don't care much
for leather type surfaces. We have leather in my wife's car
and I don't care for it at all, never again.

OkieScot


----------



## Drychtnath (Nov 16, 2005)

OK, I sent an email asking them if I could purchase neoprene material seat covers in all tan instead of tan/black or all black. No response yet after 2 days.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Drychtnath said:


> OK, I sent an email asking them if I could purchase neoprene material seat covers in all tan instead of tan/black or all black. No response yet after 2 days.


 Call them, I don't think they check their e-mail!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

I got my color swatches from CoverKing today! The Wet Okole Red matches the color of my truck better, and the material seems a bit more durable. The CoverKing neoprene does not have the elasticity the Wet Okole neoprene has, and the Coverking also has a foam backing. The Wet Okole is also the thickness of wet suit fabric, without the foam backing, the CoverKing neoprene is much thinner! Overall, I really like the quality of the Wet Okole better than the CoverKing. So I think I've decided on the Wet Okole seat covers! :thumbup:


----------



## msubullyfan (Jul 24, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> I got my color swatches from CoverKing today! The Wet Okole Red matches the color of my truck better, and the material seems a bit more durable. The CoverKing neoprene does not have the elasticity the Wet Okole neoprene has, and the Coverking also has a foam backing. The Wet Okole is also the thickness of wet suit fabric, without the foam backing, the CoverKing neoprene is much thinner! Overall, I really like the quality of the Wet Okole better than the CoverKing. So I think I've decided on the Wet Okole seat covers! :thumbup:


Got a link? I'm certainly interested -- especially if they have a rear cover, too.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

msubullyfan said:


> Got a link? I'm certainly interested -- especially if they have a rear cover, too.


Sure! Wet Okole 

Of course I will probably order through Autoanything.com next time they have a good sale, like 15% off anything! They have a 10% off anything right now, but I want to get the JBA Exhaust under the Group Buy, so will have to wait a bit on the seat covers! :thumbup:


----------



## landmanlane (Feb 18, 2006)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Sure! Wet Okole
> 
> Of course I will probably order through Autoanything.com next time they have a good sale, like 15% off anything! They have a 10% off anything right now, but I want to get the JBA Exhaust under the Group Buy, so will have to wait a bit on the seat covers! :thumbup:


 I oredered CoverKing Cotton, Black, for my Nismo, I had a mistake and they called me about it, really nice. I'm waiting for them to arrive from:
Car-Truck-Accessories.com


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

landmanlane said:


> I oredered CoverKing Cotton, Black, for my Nismo, I had a mistake and they called me about it, really nice. I'm waiting for them to arrive from:
> Car-Truck-Accessories.com


Did you get a swatch of the cotton material before you ordered? How heavy is it? I wasn't that impressed with the neoprene they use, but the leatherette was nice, the color was just too bright!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

here's link to a comparison of the CoverKing Fabric and the Wet Okole Fabric: http://www.clubfrontier.org/modules.php?name=Forums&file=viewtopic&t=1037

I think I'm going to go with the Wet Okole!


----------



## landmanlane (Feb 18, 2006)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Did you get a swatch of the cotton material before you ordered? How heavy is it? I wasn't that impressed with the neoprene they use, but the leatherette was nice, the color was just too bright!


I couldn't get back on the website until today. I didn't order a swatch, I wanted cotton and Coverking was the only ones I could find to fit my seat with side airbags. I don't get really dirty. I was just trying to protect my seats from sliding in an out. I let my wife's cat get in once in awhile.


----------



## Smitty272 (Dec 10, 2005)

Smitty272 said:


> I found a set at wal-mart that i bought. Tan covers with a tan weave type style center (darker tan) they look pretty good in mine. I think they were $23 for both seats. with the nissan seats they dont secure to good on the sides but they are tight enough that they seem to be fine. I can snag a picture if you would like.



Sorry i forgot all about pictures, i will try to get them this week, i have been busy at work.


----------



## Gerald (May 23, 2005)

Okay, I need some help now. I got my Wet Okole samples today and now I need to decide whether to use the Wet Okole or the CoverKing covers.

The Wet Okole look to be much more durable, but the CoverKing has a much more elegant look to it. Also the
CoverKing colors match my Desert tan cloth interior much better.

I baby my truck and it stays in a garage year around. It
is heated in the winter so it is pampered. I only drive 5000to 6000 miles a year. I use a windshield cover whenever I am parked outside.

If I was harder on my truck I would go with the Wet Okole, but since I am not I am leaning toward the Cover-
King because it looks so much nicer to me.

Has anyone had any long term experience with the Cover-
King covers? I need to know how well they hold up. I have seen conflicting stories as to how they fit. I saw one 
where the fit looked excellent, but I saw a post where another person said they did not fit well at all.

I shall appreciate any help you all can furnish me.

OkieScot


----------

